# Have you ever been scared by a non-horror movie?



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi all,

This is another thread inspired by one I read on another forum... this time I wanna know if you've ever been scared by a movie (or a book) that wasn't supposed to be scary, and if so what was it? It's been a while since that's happened to me, but I'll admit I was real easy to scare as a kid. It must run in the family though- my older brother used to have screaming nightmares about the flying monkeys in the Wizard of OZ, and I was even worse, there were episodes of Scooby Doo that scared the hell outta me. I am pretty hardened now though, I think the last non horror movie that I thought was scary was The Brothers Grim. If I had seen that as a kid, I would have been sleeping with the lights on for months.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah theres this part in pee wee's big adventure when he gets in the truck with large marge
scared the crap out of me the first time i seen it

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHO3wuNHFFc[/nomedia]


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Hell yeah. Two words... Willy Wonka.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey Night Owl,

Was that the original Willy Wonka or the one with Johnny Dep?...or both?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

heres another..good lord


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! That would have scared the crap out of me when I was a kid.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

"Waterbridge Down"

One of the most disturbing animated films that I saw when I was a kid. Great story though, just very violent and unmercifully 'real.'


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The scarest movie I've ever seen is "Pushing Tin". I was never afraid to fly til I saw this film. Now when I"m sitting on the runway, waiting for take off, I'm wondering if the air traffic controller has had a good breakfast, a good nights sleep, not had any fights with their spouse or kids, and any one of a hundred things that could be on their mind.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

OMG MooreEnt!!!! What kind of cartoon is that? im going to have nightmares now. That would absolutely kill my sister.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Violent rabbits? What the hell was that? I've never heard of that movie. I find it more disturbing than scary though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Could it be Watership Down? There was a book by that name, and it got pretty violent at times (there are such things as evil rabbits).


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ugh. Yucky rabbit cartoon.

A couple years ago I saw 30 First Dates or something like that. Hit the fear nerve I have about losing my memory. My memory is already incredibly worse that anyone I know, and I'm afraid what will happen as I continually get older.

My wife was scared by that recent movie where the world freezes. Somehow that hit her fear nerve.


----------

